# Preparing to change from bulk to cut (Diet inside) Advice required....



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

hey folks..

O.k anyone following my journal knows ive been on cycle for around 10 weeks and coming to the end of it in around 2 more weeks....

Once i have finished my PCT i will be looking to strip the fat of the newly formed muscle and get lean for the beach on holiday in July.

So this is my current bulking diet:

*Current GENERAL DIET PLAN*

-----------------------------------

*Waking meal -* 30grams of whey protien

*8.00am - Meal 1 -* 300ml milk, 100grams oats, 1 banana, 2 boiled eggs, 2 scoops Sci-Mx Omni Hardcore, 2 table spoon olive oil, multi vit tablet, 1000mg cod liver oil tablets.

*10.00am - Meal 2 -*300ml milk, 100grams oats, 1 apple, 2 boiled eggs, 2 scoops Sci-Mx Omni Hardcore, 1 table spoon peanut butter.

*12.00 - Meal 3 - *Steak/Chicken/Fish + sweet spud + vegtables (Not managing this meal recently)

*14.00pm - Meal 4 - *1 wholemeal baggette with 1 can of tuna, sweetcorn and mayo.

*15.00pm - Meal 5 -* 300ml water and protien shake (not managing this meal recently)

*15.45pm - Meal 6 *Pre workout - BSN Xplode, Reflex sida calfornia tablets, Sci-MX BCAAS tablets

*17.00pm - Meal 7 -* Post workout - Sci-Mx Omni hardcore 100grams shake

*18.00pm - Meal 8 - *Steak/chicken/fish + 100gram rice + salad

*20.30pm - Meal 9 -* banana + Peanut butter (clean carbs) <- Additional meal depending on course of the day

*22.00pm - Meal 10 -* Reflex instant whey protien shake (Protien for sleep cycle) with Sci-Mx ZMA tablets

Sleep time.

Total - 5000+ calories, 350+grams protien, 600+grams carbs (Average day plan)

6 real meals, 3 including meats

2 mass shakes, couple protien shakes

Multivits, glutamine, creatine, cod liver oil sups

6 litres of water a day (minimum)

Red meats = Usually good piece of steak

Fish meats = Usually Macreal fillets or salmon fillets

Chicken meants = Usually 2 breasts at a time (maybe 3)

Rice = actually white even though it be better as brown

Eggs = Boil 6-8 eggs a day (minimum)

Right i want to change each meal and create a new diet plan to allow my body to cut up for the summer. I shall be waiting around 4-5 weeks after i have finished the cycle and the PCT. This will be enough time for the body to have used the additional Test in the body and then move onto a new cycle pattern with diet/food and goals.

Along with a new diet plan to replace this one i will also be completing additional cardio in the mornings, after my weight training and taking up rock climbing and cycling at the weekends to provide the body with more cardio activities. So i am hoping with good cardio and a good diet i should be able to reach the results i want.

So using the above time line and eat opportunities above as a guide line. What diet plan would you all recommend? What meals, products and foods to get the most out of it?

All recommendations welcome.

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2010)

Pointless cutting when your body is trying to recover IMO.


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

Dan said:


> Pointless cutting when your body is trying to recover IMO.


Well thats why as stated i shall be waiting around 4-5 weeks after i have finished the cycle and the PCT. This will be enough time for the body to have used the additional Test in the body and then move onto a new cycle pattern with diet/food and goals.

So lets try again.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2010)

You dont recover in 4 weeks after PCT, doesnt happen just like that, but fuk it cba to go on.


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

Dan said:


> You dont recover in 4 weeks after PCT, doesnt happen just like that, but fuk it cba to go on.


If your going to post then at least put some backing behind the comments or they are just pointless.

I welcome constructive critism and advice on the best amount of time to wait between bulking and cutting and the best methods to swap etc..etc... But backing up your views with ideas would help and if people agree i will go with that idea


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2010)

Well why dont you just start eating cleaner, you will drop the water from your cycle and look better anyway.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2010)

And im talking from experience, unlike many other cocks on here who copy and paste shit off the web.


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

Dan said:


> Well why dont you just start eating cleaner, you will drop the water from your cycle and look better anyway.


Well the first theory would be to change all the "mass building" supplements in the diet to simple Whey protien supplements to reduce overal calories from carbs and increase protien.

However my diet is extremely clean only using natural ingredients like pasta,rice,oats,fruit,veg,meat etc... So unsure how to clean up any more.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2010)

Less carbs.


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

Dan said:


> Less carbs.


Including cutting out bananas and important fruit and veg? or just cut out oats and bulky carbs?


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

chilisi said:


> Cut down on breads, pasta's and oats.. you need the goodness of fruit and veg mate.
> 
> Also up your essential fats, as your body will turn to this for energy when carbs are low.


Yea, keep nutts, olive oil, fish, tuna, salmon etc intake high but reduce carbs?

Also how longer after cycle then?


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

GSleigh said:


> Yea, keep nutts, olive oil, fish, tuna, salmon etc intake high but reduce carbs?
> 
> Also how longer after cycle then?


dieting after cycle is not a good idea until you get your natural test back properly could take up to 3-6 months.


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

sizar said:


> dieting after cycle is not a good idea until you get your natural test back properly could take up to 3-6 months.


Chirst as long as that?!?! hmmm....


----------



## AB1990 (Nov 3, 2009)

siazr what real life experience have you to back that statement up?

3-6 months?


----------



## fishy007 (Dec 27, 2009)

im in the same boat i finish my 12 week in 2 weeks im gunna cruise on 250mg for 10 weeks and strip fat down then pct then go on holliday why not do that??


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

It's one of those huge erroneous bodybuilding nostrums that to put on muscle you have to "bulk" - ie. eat loads of calories and so put on fat too.

So now, GSleigh, you've got the problem of losing bodyfat which you needn't have stored in the first place, and this is going to be more difficult unless you have an appreciable test level, either from gear or your own, however long that takes to come back again with or without PCT.

You can't possibly know how many calories a day you need to eat: diffeerent activity levels and even the weather temperature will alter that radically. So it's pointless working out all your food values and trying to eat a certain number.

The one calculation you can make with some confidence is the amount of protein you need to maintain you hard-won muscle. Eat a minimum of 2 grams per kilo of your actual current bodyweight per day mainly from meat, eggs, fish, cheese and milk, and you won't go far wrong.

Then don't be afraid to eat some fats - you need some to make what test you have work. There'll be some in your protein foods, and eat olive oil salad dressings (with excellent vinegar) and mayo, butter and cheese.

BUT control your carb intake. It's your carb intake, not your fat intake, that governs your bodyfat storage.

Eat only just enough carbs to power your daily life and intense workouts. Beware large anounts of slow-digesting carbs like oats, wholemeal bread and pasta. Baked and boiled potatoes are good, and steamed veg, lots of salads and fruit. These make it easy to increase or decrease your carb intake fast over a day or two to prevent or reduce bodyfat storage.

Look in the mirror. If you get porkier, back off the carbs; if you lack energy, up them a bit. You can actually lose bodyfat and put on lean muscle at the same time.

Also, get used to never eating any carbs when you get up in the morning until you've got going, travelled to work, done cardio or worked out. The wait will train your body to make use of its stored bodyfat rather than the carbs of your breakfast.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

I actually agree with Prodiver for once.

That is exactly what i would do in that situation.


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Dan said:


> Less carbs.


Yep that's what I first do also...

Good advice though Dan on cutting so soon after a cycle


----------



## Skinnymonkey (Mar 5, 2010)

GSleigh said:


> hey folks..
> 
> O.k anyone following my journal knows ive been on cycle for around 10 weeks and coming to the end of it in around 2 more weeks....
> 
> ...


6 litres a day! Do you **** constantly? lol I do highly recommend climbing though - indoor climbing is a lot better for cardio, if you enjoy it you'll burn calories no problem!


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

Cutting post cycle, I was told to use clen and cycle it. In fact was recommended to 2 says on 2 days off low dose clen anyhow once off cycle.

I went fat(no other way to put it) on my last cycle(1st in 13 years) so had no choice but to cut as it looked awful as the water dropped off during pct. Still kept about 3/4 kilos lean gain as I'm lower bf and heavier than I was before cycle. Most of my strength gains stayed, aapart from chest, which even in the past I'd lose off cycle.

so try clen and T5's to diet with off cycle. Or do a cutting cycle to keep everything??


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

Prodiver said:


> It's one of those huge erroneous bodybuilding nostrums that to put on muscle you have to "bulk" - ie. eat loads of calories and so put on fat too.
> 
> So now, GSleigh, you've got the problem of losing bodyfat which you needn't have stored in the first place, and this is going to be more difficult unless you have an appreciable test level, either from gear or your own, however long that takes to come back again with or without PCT.
> 
> ...


O.k i have read a lot of posts from you and i am going to take all that on board and adapt my diet around your advice and pretty much follow that to the letter and see how we go 



Skinnymonkey said:


> 6 litres a day! Do you **** constantly? lol I do highly recommend climbing though - indoor climbing is a lot better for cardio, if you enjoy it you'll burn calories no problem!


Yea ALOT! LOL


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Prodiver said:


> It's one of those huge erroneous bodybuilding nostrums that to put on muscle you have to "bulk" - ie. eat loads of calories and so put on fat too.
> 
> So now, GSleigh, you've got the problem of losing bodyfat which you needn't have stored in the first place, and this is going to be more difficult unless you have an appreciable test level, either from gear or your own, however long that takes to come back again with or without PCT.
> 
> ...


Really good post Pat! People see pros and people with gifted metabolisms chugging down hundreds of grams of oats, rice, potatoes etc a day and think they have to do similar to make gains, and evidently from the op's suggested diet, get shredded. However, for people with poor insulin sensitivity and a predisposition to fat storage (I would imagine the majority of people) it really isn't necessary. Carbs PWO and PPWO are essential IMO and maybe at breakfast (after some light 'cardio' activity perhaps, like you say)...keep protein high and fats moderate and you should make lean progress IMO  .


----------



## woozam (Mar 10, 2010)

When I eat mainly protein I never seem to be full and always crave food. Is this normal?? Plus I keep farting :confused1:


----------



## Skinnymonkey (Mar 5, 2010)

woozam said:


> When I eat mainly protein I never seem to be full and always crave food. Is this normal?? *Plus I keep farting* :confused1:


HEHE, that made me chuckle...that's one of the disadvantages of protein shakes. Not for me though, I love killing kids at college with them LOL


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

sizar said:


> dieting after cycle is not a good idea until you get your natural test back properly *could take up to 3-6 months.*





AB1990 said:


> siazr what real life experience have you to back that statement up?
> 
> 3-6 months?


What sizar said in bold is very relevant mate



Prodiver said:


> It's one of those huge erroneous bodybuilding nostrums that to put on muscle you have to "bulk" - ie. eat loads of calories and so put on fat too.
> 
> So now, GSleigh, you've got the problem of losing bodyfat which you needn't have stored in the first place, and this is going to be more difficult unless you have an appreciable test level, either from gear or your own, however long that takes to come back again with or without PCT.
> 
> ...


excellent post Pat,cant fkn believe i am agreeing with you here lololol seriously tho i would take heed of this 



Lois_Lane said:


> I actually agree with Prodiver for once.
> 
> That is exactly what i would do in that situation.


x2:lol: :lol:


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

weeman said:


> What sizar said in bold is very relevant mate
> 
> excellent post Pat,cant fkn believe i am agreeing with you here lololol seriously tho i would take heed of this
> 
> x2:lol: :lol:


Hey, yea i read those comments so thats all good.

I will take all this into account next time. I think one big problem was meeting my new missus.. Its been a rollercoaster of a start and the amount of junk/snack food has been overwhelming! So that needs cleaning up.


----------

